# Samamp VAC 45



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

http://www.samamp.com/id7.html

Oh boy! Talk about versatility in a compact 1x12 40lbs package.

The Samamp VAC 45 is a marvel of amp engineering with a beautiful tone, plenty of headroom, and also a good amount of gain. It stays very tight as the volume goes up, and at low voltages it gives lots of sag for fat bluesy stuff.

The only real drawback is the lack of reverb.


----------

